# Hello.... Again



## Source4 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey all,
Long time no see, I joined almost 4 years ago! And now that my little stint in the Army is done I'm back to the real world.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome back Source 4. First off thank you for your service to our country. There are a lot of us around here who think the commander in chief is a bit of a moron. However, anyone willing to give their time and risk their life so that my little boys can sleep safe at night is alright with me... and I'd be happy to buy you a drink in the Control Booth lounge... except that feature hasn't been installed yet (we do have a Wiki now). 

Second tell us a little about yourself. Where are you at? What sort of theater are you involved in? Does your theater have a website? 

Welcome back and enjoy the Booth.


----------



## Source4 (Sep 23, 2007)

Okay, well I'm 22 and starting school again. I have one more semester at the local community college before I transfer to CSUF for my BA in technical theater. After I graduate I plan on staying in the Southern California area. Right now I'm working for Laguna Beach Unified School District. They used to have a student run tech department like my, and I'm sure many others, school did. But one day little jimmy got crazy with a circulr saw and ended up sending himself to the emergency room. Mom and Dad went straight to court and that ended any hope of a tech department run by students. Good for me, Bad for them.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 23, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> You push a button, the blade spins, things that touch the blade become TWO things that touch the blade. Moral of the story? Don't touch the spinning blade. Jimmy... how hard is it, _really_?
> <I feel like I'm tempting fate with this post. I hope I'm not posting tomorrow with one hand!>



Not if you own a SawStop.... 

In case you missed that thread check out this website Source4 and watch the Hot Dog Demo.


----------



## Van (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome Back to the world Source4 ! I'll second what Gaff said. You know, I Known several technicians who did a stint in the military and I think it does a world of good ; focus, adherence to procedure, self reliance and pridin workmanship. All excellent qualities. Ask what you want, answer what you can.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 24, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> Let's thank our local SawStop rep for that post!



Dude I can't wait to get a reckless, inattentive, clueless, klutz of a student in the shop. I'm going to have that moron using the saw every chance I get without training. "Here kid, take this sheet of luan and cut it into 1/2" squares, use the table saw. Take the blade guard off before you start. It cuts best with the blade set as high as possible. I'll be over there with the popcorn and video camera." I want to see it work... I'll even give the kid extra credit! 

_(relax I'm joking)_


----------



## Van (Sep 25, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> Psht, yea right. I'll bring the soda.


and i'll bring the little bandaid to cover the little cut.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 25, 2007)

Van said:


> and i'll bring the little bandaid to cover the little cut.



Make it one of those Dora ones you have at home Van.


----------

